# Early Teal and Goose season



## warmouth (Feb 25, 2014)

The GA regs are terrible for waterfowl. I feel stupid for asking, but I cant figure it out on the website. When is early teal season, amd is it a week long? Also, goose season...when it opens, when does it close for the season? Thanks alot guys!


----------



## mattuga (Feb 25, 2014)

The dates for next years season won't be posted until around late summer.  Goose season length seems to vary but only slightly, early teal is around 2 weeks.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 25, 2014)

Dang, we get 5 days of early teal in Florida. Opens on a Saturday in late Sept. and closes the following Wednesday.

DB


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 25, 2014)

You also have early woodduck in FL, which is a luxury we do not enjoy.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 25, 2014)

Sure do hope they do the extended goose season in October again this year.  Kinda threw a monkey wrench in my deer hunting, but really enjoyed getting on birds more.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 25, 2014)

That's true our 5 day early teal season is for teal and woodduck.

DB


----------



## warmouth (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys. Im sure itll be posted closer to time. Problem is, that time cant get here soon enough! Thanks again.


----------



## warmouth (Aug 7, 2014)

Bump. The regulation book still is horrible this season.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 7, 2014)

Proposed
http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...f/regulations/proposed/Proposed LSMB_2014.pdf


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just note that early teal always opens the weekend after goose not the same weekend.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 7, 2014)

I believe it's also on the DU website.


----------



## warmouth (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. Still searching. Georgia has the most difficult waterfowl regulations I've ever seen! Haha. Can't wait!


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 11, 2014)

warmouth said:


> Thanks guys. Still searching. Georgia has the most difficult waterfowl regulations I've ever seen! Haha. Can't wait!



Checkout Alaskas hunting regs....OMG that's a tough read.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> You also have early woodduck in FL, which is a luxury we do not enjoy.


Georgia at one time did have an early wood duck and no teal or goose season


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 13, 2014)

That ain't now though


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 13, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> That ain't now though



It was great for the 5 years they had it.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh I imagine so.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 13, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Georgia at one time did have an early wood duck and no teal or goose season



Georgia voluntarily stopped woodies in early season to help build up the population and did not have them on the list when the new early season rules went into effect and that is why we don't get woodies in the early, but Florida does.

Feds punishing Georgia for taking some initiative of its own.


----------



## warmouth (Aug 13, 2014)

I did finally find the proposals. Thanks to you guys. It was a downloadable pfd that I wasn't aware my phone did. Thanks again!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 13, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Georgia voluntarily stopped woodies in early season to help build up the population and did not have them on the list when the new early season rules went into effect and that is why we don't get woodies in the early, but Florida does.
> 
> a  5 year test. It started Oct , 11 , 1980. I remember it well cause it was the day I got married. Duck hunted in the morning got married that afternoon.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Aug 15, 2014)

goose is September 6th through the 28th and teal is September 13th through the 28th


----------



## skeeter1 (Aug 19, 2014)

We didn't  have a goose season cause we didn't have geese in remember in 1994 when they started comin to my area and stayin. Even now all the geese here aren't migrators they stay here year round there's three different. Packs of 30 that frequently work the bar pits around. My land.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 20, 2014)

killer elite said:


> MudDucker said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia voluntarily stopped woodies in early season to help build up the population and did not have them on the list when the new early season rules went into effect and that is why we don't get woodies in the early, but Florida does.
> ...


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2014)

skeeter1 said:


> We didn't  have a goose season cause we didn't have geese in remember in 1994 when they started comin to my area and stayin. Even now all the geese here aren't migrators they stay here year round there's three different. Packs of 30 that frequently work the bar pits around. My land.



1978 I read an article in the GON magazine about how GA DNR had gone north and picked up problem geese and brought them back to Georgia. The took those geese and cut something in one wing where they could not fly back north. When the young geese were born they imprinted on where they were born.


----------

